# Regular Season Game 80: Houston Rockets @ Denver Nuggets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(54-25)/(48-32)*

When/Where:
*Sunday, April 13, 9:00 PM ET*























































*Alston / Head / McGrady / Scola / Mutombo*














































*Carter / Iverson / Anthony / Martin / Camby*


*Preview*

*Shane Battier was looking dapper on the Rockets' bench Friday night as he wore his green jacket from Augusta National.

The Rockets' forward, however, realizes that he would have looked a lot better in high tops and a red-and-white jersey.

"I hate missing games," said Battier, who missed Friday's game against Phoenix with a swollen left foot and ankle. "It's the worst thing."

Especially right now.

Less than a week away from opening the playoffs, the Rockets are still jockeying for position in the congested Western Conference postseason chase.

The Rockets (54-25) are tied with the San Antonio Spurs for the third best record in the West and are in contention for the top seed, sitting one game behind the conference-leading New Orleans Hornets.

The trouble with all the seeding uncertainty is that the Rockets have plenty of knicks and bruises that they'd like to have healed before the playoffs tip off. Three starters -- Tracy McGrady (shoulder), Rafer Alston (hamstring) and Battier (foot) -- are dealing with lingering injuries.

With three games remaining in the regular season, the Rockets have to balance erring on the side of caution and making a push for the best possible spot. They'll be facing the Denver Nuggets on Sunday night.

"We got to get them all healthy for the playoffs," Rockets coach Rick Adelman said. "I have to rely on the medical people and those guys being truthful with how they feel because it's a week away from when it really counts."

Battier joined Yao Ming and Steve Francis on the injured list Friday night when he was forced to watch the game with his swollen right foot.

The Rockets forward tweaked his foot in the first quarter of Wednesday's win over Seattle when he accidentally kicked Kevin Durant in the shin. He returned to play in the third, but went to the trainer's room for good after seven minutes of action.

Battier doesn't think the injury should sideline him for a significant amount of time.

"Once the swelling is managed, I'll be able to return," Battier said. "It shouldn't be too long."

Before Battier's injury and subsequent one-game absence, the Rockets had already been forced to play without McGrady and Alston over the past week.

Alston missed three games with his sore hamstring, but has reported significant improvement since taking time off.

McGrady, the team's leading scorer, is still nursing a sore shoulder that could bother him through the postseason.

Even after receiving an anti-inflammatory injection directly into the joint on Tuesday, the Rockets' shooting guard is still feeling some pain.

"I've been playing through pain for the last two to three weeks," McGrady said. "It's still bothering me. But it's something that I got to deal with."

The Rockets have managed to play well even when one of the three players has missed playing time. Houston, in fact, is riding a five-game winning streak despite playing at least one game without a starter over the stretch.

That's made it a little easier for Adelman to rest his guys and still pursue one of the top seeds in the West.

"This gives our guys an opportunity to go out there and show why they need to be playing," McGrady said. "It gives you an opportunity to go out there and relax. There's no pressure on you, just to go out there and try to contribute the best way you can. And we do that."

Still, the Rockets know they're at their best when the majority of the roster is available. With that in mind, Houston would rather take a cautious approach than force guys to play over the final three games of the regular season.

"I think if you can play and you can help the team, you should be out there," Battier said. "But you have to have a bigger picture mentality here. We're playing in the playoffs in a week. I want to be healthy for the playoffs."*


*Nuggets Update: The Nuggets are in the driver's seat for the final playoff spot in the Western Conference. But even with essentially a two-game lead over the Warriors (the Nuggets own the tie-breaker), Denver has a tough finish. The Nuggets draw Utah and Houston in back-to-back games before closing against Memphis.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








*Playoffs*​


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*A must win to ensure home court advantage.*


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes indeed, all the games that are left are all very crucial. We need to keep climbing up the ladder in the playoff race. Go Rockets! I expect nothing less than the number one seed.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

All we gotta do is slow the tempo and play good defense. If we let them to control the tempo and let this get into a high-scoring battle i dont think we can keep up with them. These guys play absolutely zero defense so we can easily score 90-100 points and that should enough to win if we play normal Rockets D.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Win this for the Warriors fans!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

We should be able to get win this with a good offense and a great defense.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We need to really come out this game. Denver is going to be coming out with full force.

They lose this, and their playoff hopes are dead most likely. You know it is going to be game 7 mentality for them.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

giordun said:


> Win this for the Warriors fans!


Lose this for the Jazz fans! Besides dont we all want to see a rematch of last year?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Lose this for the Jazz fans! Besides dont we all want to see a rematch of last year?


No, I'd rather see the Rockets win the conference.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Playing the pessimist, no Bobby Jackson and no Shane Battier will probably equal a loss! Damn It!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Both teams shooting it bad. I think Denver's shooting will go up before ours. Too many fouls being called on Houston right now.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Nasty dunk by TMac blowing by JR Smith.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn it


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Damn it


I think that is what we are going to be saying all night!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Rafer is in that mode where he kills us when he shoots. Denver has shot 20 free throws already. Damn it!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

no offense, no defense the rockets are just looking pathetic at the moment and seriously how many fouls do they wanna give


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Making Najara look like the star he is not!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Look how much we miss Shane Battier.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Denver is steamrolling you guys right now......I thought you guys were playing for homecourt??


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

What do you guys think about leaving T-Mac in and him picking up his 4th foul in the 2nd quarter ?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^^Not wise. TMac should be better than that tho, but i think they shouldve still kept him in in the second. They need his firepower on offense.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah - regarding T-macs 4th foul, I guess we will see if it comes into play here in the 2nd half. Especially if he picks up quick foul early on in the 3rd.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yep, definitely miss Battier... I'm surprised Melo hasn't gone off, but JR Smith sure has. 4 Players with 3 or more fouls at the half? yikes.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I'm signing off. Damn it!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah we suck *** tonight. Nothing else to say really.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

You guys just dont have an answer for "The Answer".


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I think losing to the Kings woke up the Nuggets. We need to wake our asses up too.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> I think losing to the Kings woke up the Nuggets. We need to wake our asses up too.


To bad when you guys wake up you'll realize that you're in Salt Lake. :biggrin: Just getting the talk started before a potential playoff matchup


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yea we're missing Battier. That's our excuse k?


----------



## MaxaMillion711 (Sep 6, 2005)

very surprised at the performance. i got geared up for a competitive matchup....did tmac play at all in the 2nd half? if he did, i honestly do not remember if he did


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

giordun said:


> Yea we're missing Battier. That's our excuse k?


+ Bobby Jackson


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(212, 0, 38) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">HOUSTON ROCKETS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=532">Tracy McGrady</a>, SG</td><td>30</td><td>5-18</td><td>0-2</td><td>6-7</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>16</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1781">Luis Scola</a>, PF</td><td>30</td><td>2-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-7</td><td>3</td><td>10</td><td>13</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=588">Dikembe Mutombo</a>, C</td><td>16</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>8</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2763">Luther Head</a>, SG</td><td>28</td><td>6-12</td><td>2-6</td><td>5-5</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>19</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=11">Rafer Alston</a>, PG</td><td>25</td><td>2-10</td><td>1-4</td><td>1-2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3081">Mike Harris</a>, F</td><td>17</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2834">Chuck Hayes</a>, PF</td><td>23</td><td>1-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>7</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3217">Carl Landry</a>, PF</td><td>22</td><td>4-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-3</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3192">Aaron Brooks</a>, PG</td><td>17</td><td>2-8</td><td>1-3</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3018">Steve Novak</a>, PF</td><td>27</td><td>5-10</td><td>5-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>15</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1029">Loren Woods</a>, C</td><td>5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=376">Bobby Jackson</a>, SG</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>32-92</strong></td><td><strong>9-25</strong></td><td><strong>21-28</strong></td><td><strong>17</strong></td><td><strong>37</strong></td><td><strong>54</strong></td><td><strong>22</strong></td><td><strong>7</strong></td><td><strong>4</strong></td><td><strong>17</strong></td><td><strong>27</strong></td><td><strong>94</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>34.8%</strong></td><td><strong>36.0%</strong></td><td><strong>75.0%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 17 (19)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(8, 96, 168) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">DENVER NUGGETS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1975">Carmelo Anthony</a>, SF</td><td>25</td><td>3-14</td><td>0-0</td><td>5-7</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>8</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=515">Kenyon Martin</a>, PF</td><td>23</td><td>4-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=125">Marcus Camby</a>, C</td><td>37</td><td>2-7</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>13</td><td>14</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>7</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=366">Allen Iverson</a>, SG</td><td>42</td><td>13-20</td><td>1-4</td><td>6-11</td><td>0</td><td>7</td><td>7</td><td>7</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>33</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=137">Anthony Carter</a>, PG</td><td>27</td><td>3-4</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>8</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2444">J.R. Smith</a>, SG</td><td>25</td><td>8-13</td><td>5-8</td><td>2-2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>23</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=591">Eduardo Najera</a>, PF</td><td>24</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-2</td><td>1-1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2770">Linas Kleiza</a>, SF</td><td>25</td><td>6-10</td><td>0-2</td><td>6-6</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>18</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3048">Yakhouba Diawara</a>, SG</td><td>5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3011">Bobby Jones</a>, SG</td><td>4</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1002">Steven Hunter</a>, C</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=26">Chucky Atkins</a>, PG</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>41-85</strong></td><td><strong>7-19</strong></td><td><strong>22-30</strong></td><td><strong>9</strong></td><td><strong>38</strong></td><td><strong>47</strong></td><td><strong>25</strong></td><td><strong>10</strong></td><td><strong>13</strong></td><td><strong>14</strong></td><td><strong>19</strong></td><td><strong>111</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>48.2%</strong></td><td><strong>36.8%</strong></td><td><strong>73.3%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 14 (8)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr></tbody></table><p></p><strong>Flagrant Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Technical Fouls:</strong> PLAYERS: 1 DENVER ( K Martin 1 ) - TEAMS (def3sec): HOUSTON (1) - COACHES: None<br><strong>Officials:</strong> Eli Roe , Jack Nies , Jim Clark <br><strong>Attendance:</strong> 19,720<br><strong>Time of Game:</strong> 02:11<br><p></p></div>


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JT8QNk9RKgM&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JT8QNk9RKgM&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hahahaaha thats awesome


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

That was absolutely adorable!


----------

